# Emmie has lameness



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all: Emmie is my 'special needs' dog. She is on 2 medicines for atypical epilepsy. She 'see's things" that are not there! Phenobarbital helped a little, but Potassium bromide did the best. 80-90% improvement. Now she has developed some ataxia. That is expected. The problem is she is now limping very badly. Right hind leg. I've been to the vet, who poked and prodded, and even at my insistance x-rayed her. Nothing. Not nuerological. No patella problems (she's had both knees fixed). I was given medicine---pain meds and a supplement (dosaquin) Nothing is helping. She's been on the pain meds for at least 2 weeks. She walks almost on 3 legs. Standing still she'll hold the leg up. When the 'alarm' sounds from the other dogs, she will jump off the chair and run after the other dogs. Still lame, but willing to go! I just don't know what to do. Everything happened after the addition of the potassium bromide; but it worked so well, I'm reallly not ready to return to the phenobarbital alone. Any suggestions???


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Gee! 43 people read this and no one has any ideas? Should I take her to a specialist? Orthopedic? It is curious that the pain meds aren't really helping?


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

What kind of pain meds did she get? Did your vet feel this is neurological? Or did he suspect something orthopedic? Did your vet evaluate for a possible torn cruciate ligament?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Susan, I would try an Ortho. If you don't get any answers there I'd go to a neuro. Specialist can usually spot things that a general vet can't. I don't know enough about the meds you are using to comment on that area. But I would definitely head to an Ortho to start. I hope everything gets better for your sweet baby. Please update. xxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I noticed today that both hind legs are very weak. I think probably I'll have to stop the K.Bromide. I hate doing that, as she really got good results. 80-90% reduction in the abnormal 'seeing things' type of seizures. I will stop the K.Bromide and talk with the vet on Monday. Left a message with her today.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope you are able to get to the bottom of things soon. I know how much it weighs on us when our babies are having health issues. I don't know anything about k bromide, but is there another supplement that you could try to see if you get positive results without the lameness? I wish I had more advice for you, but I don't have any experience with this. Sending continued thoughts and prayers your way. xxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I gave Em 1/l2 dose this am, and will call the vet tomorrow. I will ask her about making an appointment with the neurologist.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I hope everything goes well with you and your girl. I don't know anything about this condition, but maybe try some dog akupunktur or something...just to have tried everything...mixed with medicine of course...poor babygirl, so heartbreaking


----------

